# The A To Z Of Watch Brands



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Right, had an idea for a thread, don't think it's been done before (well had a look and couldn't find anything similar) apologies if it has.....

The idea is 'The A to Z' of watch brands, and it goes like this.

For each letter in the alphabet we get one picture of a watch/watches from a single BRAND that represents that letter. We do three brands for each letter before moving on to the next and see if (and how quickly) we can get through the whole alphabet!

Just a few 'rules' to keep it interesting;

- I know some guys out there could probably do this single-handed, so one picture per member per letter only please.

- The pictures must be taken by you and be of a watch you own or have owned (no library/marketing pics please).

- No rules as to watches, they can be swiss, jap, russian etc. quartz, auto, manual etc. Only stipulation is that it is a genuine watch.

- The BRAND must coincide with the letter NOT the watch model.

- Three brands only per letter, after three move on to the next letter.

- The picture must show a watch or watches for that brand only, so no mixed collection/group shots (bobbymonks :derisive: ) saying 'Omega, it's the one second in from the left on the top row!'

I think that's it. I'm interested to see what people come up with and how far we get and how fast.

To clarify it's three BRANDS per letter, so, for example 'Accurist', 'Alpha' and 'Audemars Piquet', then on to 'B', three for that then so on......

I'll kick things off.....

Alpha :wink2:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Audacieuse Spaceman


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

OK, avoiding the obvious A's : AKA Alba


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Aquastar Seatime










Edit: oops Just pipped by Robin. That's four for 'A'


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll play

Bulova Accutron


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Sony must be sleeping :lol:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Avro Arrow


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

... and back to the B's ^_^


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Chase Durer


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Wrong letter :lol:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

mmmmmmm

Think someone needs to read the concept and 'rules' again.......

I draw your attention to rule number 2, bond :angel_not:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Wrong letter :lol:


Bulova

Breitling

Buler

I make that 3 B's


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Robin S said:


> Just has a quick check, I would struggle to find 3 U's, X's and *Y's* otherwise could do it ....


I can supply the 3 Y's when the time comes. Notta problemo.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

EDIT: Sorry...wrong game. :blush:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Caravelle.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I think we've only done 2 B's so I'll add this to the mix, my old Benarus


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Parabola said:


> I think we've only done 2 B's so I'll add this to the mix, my old Benarus





mutley said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong letter :lol:
> ...


 :wallbash:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mutley said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > I think we've only done 2 B's so I'll add this to the mix, my old Benarus
> ...


:lol: :lol:

I edited mine because by the time I posted I had been beat to the third "B"

Far to confusing this one, the numbers were easier, you just had to get the next one :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Citizen










I best not post any more, just in case :lookaround:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Ill play


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

KevG said:


> Ill play


Slava?


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Casio


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wrong letter h34r:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

First D is for Dugena :


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Dreyfuss & Co Watches

Sony was sleeping Bond :shocking:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Edox


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Parabola said:


> I think we've only done 2 B's so I'll add this to the mix, my old Benarus


That's a watch? :jawdrop:

Looks more like a safe.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

H is for...










And I think we missed out a C (?)


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Helbros Electric marked Dover Corp as a presentation piece.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I think sonyman is cheating here as the watches you post your supposed to own or did own I dont remember him posting a Frank Muller, Gucci or a Fendi in any of his posts. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> I think sonyman is cheating here as the watches you post your supposed to own or did own I dont remember him posting a Frank Muller, Gucci or a Fendi in any of his posts. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


And someone, mentioning no names has skipped the "I" s. :tongue2:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

chris l said:


> KevG said:
> 
> 
> > Ill play
> ...


Spelt with a C


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I think we're up to "I".

I had one of these for my 6th birthday


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

ludditeinorbit said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > I think sonyman is cheating here as the watches you post your supposed to own or did own I dont remember him posting a Frank Muller, Gucci or a Fendi in any of his posts. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
> ...


WOOPS I have,nt got any I,s


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Another Ingersoll:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Blimey this ones a struggle for some reason 

Heres another 'i' to make up for the double Ingersoll :










and we have had three J's so heres the first K










Now concentrate :naughty:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I can only see two 'J's :lookaround:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> I can only see two 'J's :lookaround:


This one was slipped in a bit earlier



dombox40 said:


>


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Kronos


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

hotmog said:


> I think we're up to "I".
> 
> I had one of these for my 6th birthday


WoW want one of those :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

mutley said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > I can only see two 'J's :lookaround:
> ...


Ah, I misunderstood the rules - I thought it was meant to be in alphabetical order :tongue2:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > langtoftlad said:
> ...


It was, we seem to have a few dyslexics on the forum


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

I thought this was a relatively simple concept when I first came up with it.....

Seem to be struggling a little bit, but we're getting there.

For clarification, three BRANDS then on to the next letter.

Photos must be of actual watch/watches you have either owned or still own (no marketing snaps!)

It's good to see what people are coming up with though....... carry on..... :derisive:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok, i'll post this wonder just to get past the K's


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Robin


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

An on to 'L'. There can be only one, so I will show two of 'em :


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

You swine Mutley


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Robin S said:


> You swine Mutley


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Luxor










Longines


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

and onto M's

Meister Anker


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

North Eagles


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


>


Sumdy's stole the numbers off yer watch  (along with the name :grin: )


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

to move it on to O, one last N


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mel said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 :blind: It says Movado on the dial


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Apologies for nicking the photo off the forum, but it is on my wrist as I write this.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Ollech & Wajs


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I give up. :to_become_senile:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Do we have two Poljot?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Come on where,s the Q,s


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok, if we think the P's are covered....

start with the internationally renowned 'Quest' brand h34r:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

...errr quartz ???


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

And then of course Q&Q, some link with either Seiko or Citizen I seem to recall










and then theres ... erm...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> ...errr quartz ???


 :thumbsup: Good call Steve


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

On to R


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

What else?


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Can I play?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

MEL were waiting. :to_become_senile:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Scratch the Stowa box then


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


>










1 post per letter


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bugger, too slow :taz:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> 1 post per letter


I don`t know what you mean


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

Tauchmeister


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Um... *U*nderwater... ??? 










Where's a *U*-boat when you need one?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ural


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Are we counting the "Underwater" watch

Vostok


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ural


You made that up Mach.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dombox40 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Ural
> ...


No, it says Ural on the dial as in `Ural, `Ð§Ð§Ñ` 16 jewel movement made by the Chistopol Watch Factory circa 1949-51`


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

moving swiftly on ...


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Seeing as some cheated a U


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

1877 !!!










[Waltham]


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Two Vostok, so just throw this one in


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Seeing as some cheated a U


...but at least I did call for it! Shame you were late to the party


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Now were in the :bull*******:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Where are all your X's then?

Here's one anyway :


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Fashion brand : :thumbsdown:

Quartz : :thumbsdown:

Chrono : :thumbsdown:

Square : :thumbsdown:

Not to my tastes at all.

But it was a 50th birthday present from my Big Sister - so it's priceless and I love it :thumbup:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Anything with X on the dial will do. :cool2: it,s nearly time for me cocoa.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Does this Xcellent hologram watch qualify??


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Robin S said:


> Does this Xcellent hologram watch qualify??


I think we could except that onward


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Robin S said:
> 
> 
> > Just has a quick check, I would struggle to find 3 U's, X's and *Y's* otherwise could do it ....
> ...


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Robin S said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Robin S said:
> ...


Well let,s start on the Y,s then


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> Shame you were late to the party


Story of my life :lol:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Photos must be of actual watch/watches you have either owned or still own (no marketing snaps!)

Sorry once again I didnt read the rules :bangin:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Seems no one has any Y's, so i'll start the Z's


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

I guess we will come back to the Y's B)


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Blimey I've only just seen this thread and it's already practically finished, top idea though, I reckon we could go around again there were quite a few brands missing.

her are a few Yemas



















Andy


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll add a Zeno to make that 3 Z's


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn. I missed it


----------

